# seasonal bid help



## DJRLandscape (Dec 3, 2009)

We were recently approached about a seasonal bid for a 35 acre shoping center with about 6 miles of walks. our average is 30 inches with roughly 6 ice storms a season. 
Im looking for thoughts on pricing.
thanks for any help


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What's the largest property you have now? And what type of property is it? If it's any smaller than 20-25 acres, you need to politely decline this offer.

Just from the fact that you're posting on here asking for thoughts and help tells me you're probably in over your head. Those of us that have enough experience to handle a lot like this don't need anyone from Plowsite to help us price it.


----------



## DJRLandscape (Dec 3, 2009)

Go **** yourself john_deeregreen. 
Thought this was a community site where people
Got together and shared info. We have handled similar 
Sites with much success was just looking for input.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Well heyell, if it's gonna be that kinda party, I'll stick around!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If you handled similar sites with much success why would you care how anyone else prices things. I can also assure you anyone who does know how to price these types of lots aren't going to share it on an open forum. There are so many variables to consider.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

DJRLandscape;2005853 said:


> Go **** yourself john_deeregreen.
> Thought this was a community site where people
> Got together and shared info. We have handled similar
> Sites with much success was just looking for input.


.......... If I posted that it would be deleted faster than I could have typed it........:laughing:

None of really can help you with pricing due to the fact I have no idea the costs of running your business.....We have no idea what your market is like...So on and so forth

Lets start by me asking what sort of equipment do you plan on using on this site

Wheres Oomkes when you need him????..........


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

DJRLandscape;2005853 said:


> Go **** yourself john_deeregreen.
> Thought this was a community site where people
> Got together and shared info. We have handled similar
> Sites with much success was just looking for input.


If you've handled similar sites with much success, then you don't need our input.

Good luck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sawboy;2005872 said:


> Well heyell, if it's gonna be that kinda party, I'll stick around!





JD Dave;2005876 said:


> If you handled similar sites with much success why would you care how anyone else prices things. I can also assure you anyone who does know how to price these types of lots aren't going to share it on an open forum. There are so many variables to consider.


Where's the "Like" button?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2005888 said:


> Wheres Oomkes when you need him????..........


You could have sent out the Bat signal.....................lol

I'm pretty sure that CityTow\Santo\Monsterplow is mulch better at providing advice for this size lot than I am. They're even in the same state. He can help with pricing. Not so sure on the equipment end. Just throwing out a number, I'm guessing CityTow will be in the $200,000 per push range.

If he can't help, I would recommend checking with whatshisnamefromMissouri, he has a very good handle on equipment requirements also. WhatshisnamefromMissouri will be recommending in the neighborhood of 75-100 loaders, 20-30 trucks, a dozen tractors and a few dozen quads for the sidewalks so you can move on to the next job faster.

OP, HTH.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DJRLandscape;2005853 said:


> Go **** yourself john_deeregreen.
> Thought this was a community site where people
> Got together and shared info. We have handled similar
> Sites with much success was just looking for input.


11 posts in 5 1/2 years, lots of sharing coming from your end.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2005921 said:


> 11 posts in 5 1/2 years, lots of sharing coming from your end.


He's been busy.......he's got big lots.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2005952 said:


> He's been busy.......he's got big lots.


Lol........


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2005952 said:


> He's been busy.......he's got big lots.


Now that was a good one!


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Not sure how I missed this thread, but its without a doubt the most entertaining in a while!!!! I just love how upset the OP got over nothing lol


----------

